

Microsoft unleashes 'Settlers of Catan' on the web - ossama
http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/25/microsoft-unleashes-settlers-of-catan-on-the-web/?ncid=rss_truncated

======
hideo
Direct link:

[http://www.catananytime.com/](http://www.catananytime.com/)

Looks OK, I hope this has a better interface than PlayCatan. OTOH PlayCatan is
a breeze to play fast once you get used to its peculiarities.

